# "If We Descended From Apes, Then Why Are They Still Around?"



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2010)

This is another surprisingly common misconception a lot of people have about human evolution. I hear people use it all the time. 

"Ape" is a species classification, not a specific species. Humans are apes, gorillas are apes, chimpanzees are apes, all of these examples are known as the "great apes" or the family Hominidae, and they also include bonobos and orangutans. The "lesser apes", also known as the family Hylobatidae consists of 4 genera and 14 species of gibbon. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ape

All of us, each of those ape species, descended from a *common ancestor* 4-8 million years ago. That is why each different species of ape exists today in its current form. We *did not* descend from *modern apes*.


----------



## Tagh (May 7, 2010)

Id say the apes are still around because they were subject to different environments hence evolving differently.


----------



## Drugfreemike420 (May 8, 2010)

They poach something that may be apart of evolution, but possibly they & whomever else are doing it just to conquer the planet.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (May 8, 2010)

the apes we evolved from are no longer around...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

i don't get it. 


everything evolved from single celled amoeba, we still have amoeba.


----------



## cannatari (May 8, 2010)

I like the Sumerian belief that humankind is an alien x neandrethal hybrid. Does that make us an F1 cross?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 8, 2010)

We certainly have that hybrid vigor.

Peace


----------



## Philly_Buddah (May 8, 2010)

We were created by Extra-terrestrial biological entities. We are only partially descended from apes.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 8, 2010)

Philly_Buddah said:


> We were created by Extra-terrestrial biological entities. We are only partially descended from apes.


I'm not even going to ask for a source for that one...


----------



## Philly_Buddah (May 8, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not even going to ask for a source for that one...


Source: Extra-Terrestrial Biological Entities themselves.

You can easily access this information through the Akashic Records... Theres also tons of sites and documentaries/videos which show this, whether theyre proof enough is up to you to decide.

2012 is upon us. The New Age is coming.


----------



## grow plenty (May 8, 2010)

a martian fucked a monkey and made me!!!


----------



## logzz (May 8, 2010)

I have to agree with Fdd. We now have poodles and wolves are still around. It only makes sense.


----------



## Near (May 8, 2010)

[youtube]OSmTPThWD_c[/youtube]

As Dawkins has pointed out it's like asking "If Americans are descended from Europeans then why are there still Europeans"?


----------



## mindphuk (May 9, 2010)

First thing that went through my mind when I saw the title of this thread, "holy shit, can people really not think for themselves or use google?" Then I saw who the OP was. 

Seriously, the people that ask this question probably hasn't even given it 5 seconds worth of thought. It starts with a misconception about evolution to begin with but I think maybe it has to compete for space in the brain with the memorization of biblical quotes so one can be used at any occasion.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> First thing that went through my mind when I saw the title of this thread, "holy shit, can people really not think for themselves or use google?" * Then I saw who the OP was.*
> 
> Seriously, the people that ask this question probably hasn't even given it 5 seconds worth of thought. *It starts with a misconception about evolution to begin with* but I think maybe it has to compete for space in the brain with the memorization of biblical quotes so one can be used at any occasion.


 
lol take a guess who influenced it? 

What did you mean by that first bit? Just curious.


----------



## mindphuk (May 9, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol take a guess who influenced it?
> 
> What did you mean by that first bit? Just curious.


 What do you mean? The misconception that we evolved from modern versions of apes? It continues on with faulty reasoning as Faded and Near point out.


----------



## spreadthelove (May 9, 2010)

Everytime I hear some hiljack say " I didn't come from no ape" I tell them I'll give them 100 dollars if they can find me a direct quote from darwin that says that we evolved directly from apes. He said we share a huminid( common ancestor) with the family. Common sense would only dictate that if we did evolve from apes than there would be no apes left today. Evolution goes forwards not backwards. Over 90% dna can't be wrong. I apologize about the hiljack comment but I do the research myself on issues, as opposed to listen to some deejay or high school dropout that reads the tabloids for information.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 9, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is another surprisingly common misconception a lot of people have about human evolution. I hear people use it all the time.
> 
> "Ape" is a species classification, not a specific species. Humans are apes, gorillas are apes, chimpanzees are apes, all of these examples are known as the "great apes" or the family Hominidae, and they also include bonobos and orangutans. The "lesser apes", also known as the family Hylobatidae consists of 4 genera and 14 species of gibbon.
> 
> ...



So you mean to tell me evolution just stopped working? If you had a brain you would realize that this should still be going on. Just because it takes such a long time doesent mean we wouldent notice it. If you were right we would have half ass humans running through the jungle genius.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 9, 2010)

Yes my friend if you are foolish enough to call yourself an athiest, then yes a martian fucked a monkey.


----------



## logzz (May 9, 2010)

"half ass humans running through the jungle genius" We call them Pygmy's they exist.


----------



## ambitiousgreenthumb (May 9, 2010)

Hi
i like pie
did you know people are kinda dumb
cause they try to rationalize things they don't understand with irrationalities 
like saying evolution started from itty bits of nothing that came from nowhere that just makes more unanswered questions
i think it's kinda funny that peeps are so worried of what they can't explain that they explain it with unexplainable things
ya know?
i think it's kinda funny
but i'm just a lowly pot smoker, waddah i know?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 9, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> So you mean to tell me evolution just stopped working? If you had a brain you would realize that this should still be going on. Just because it takes such a long time doesent mean we wouldent notice it. If you were right we would have half ass humans running through the jungle genius.


No because for things to reproduce they have to be the same to a certain level in their genetic codes, thats why dog cum cant pollenate flowers.  . For their to be one their has to be others, they have small variations yes, but only on the small level, when they fill out from their single cell its nearly indifferent.

So to my understanding the Habilis were like the pygmy's, then homo erectus being more of a sasquatch variation, which then is the common ancestor between the neanderthal who were slightly slower and more gangly than the Cro-Magnon which changed into the sapiens, while the neanderthal which I would assume your describing died out.

You have to realize we are probably going to kill most unfamiliar forms of aware life in such a hostile environment.

Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

i think GOD dropped us out of the sky.

yeah, that's what happened.




no such things as aliens, eh?


----------



## CyberSecks (May 9, 2010)

i didnt believe we descended from apes untill i went to asia.
not to be rude but alot of those people looks just like gorillas...


----------



## Near (May 9, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> So you mean to tell me evolution just stopped working? If you had a brain you would realize that this should still be going on. Just because it takes such a long time doesent mean we wouldent notice it.


We are evolving, just as every organism is. Evolution is an extremely slow process, there's no way human evolution could be observed directly. 

You shouldn't be so condescending while misspelling basic words and making stupid arguments.


----------



## Wild (May 10, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> No because for things to reproduce they have to be the same to a certain level in their genetic codes, thats why dog cum cant pollenate flowers.  . For their to be one their has to be others, they have small variations yes, but only on the small level, when they fill out from their single cell its nearly indifferent.
> 
> So to my understanding the Habilis were like the pygmy's, then homo erectus being more of a sasquatch variation, which then is the common ancestor between the neanderthal who were slightly slower and more gangly than the Cro-Magnon which changed into the sapiens, while the neanderthal which I would assume your describing died out.
> 
> ...


 
As far as I remember, we share 98.5% with Bonobos, but we share a fair amount with bacteria too.

For those of you who are guessing the Neandertals played a part in our evolution, you may be right, I had always assumed they did, see the results of the latest genome checks: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8660940.stm

They only contributed a small part to some modern Sapiens genes, however it shows we are versatile and have "cross bred" before, so never rule out the bizzarre chances of other contributed DNA. It is commonly agreed that pubic style hair is derived from a different ape-like ancestor (gorilla like, due to the lice) than our regular hairs. Is it that we travelled the world, evolving quickly alone, or were we successful in multi breeding, keeping the best traits from either/any parent, after all, we are apes.

As for extra-terrestrial hybridization, it is possible due to the sudden explosion of success in humans (art, agriculture etc) from just simple tools a few years before. I may add Neandertals again, as it seems this intelligence boost happened just after the approximate period of Sapien-Neandertal breeding, coincidently (they may have been smarter than the invading CroMagnons). If aliens were involved, the question is why? Any guess offers a daunting or enlightening future.

If you've actually read all that then bravo


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2010)

Because they didn't get the memo telling them they're extinct yet.


Padawanbater2 said:


> This is another surprisingly common misconception a lot of people have about human evolution. I hear people use it all the time.
> 
> "Ape" is a species classification, not a specific species. Humans are apes, gorillas are apes, chimpanzees are apes, all of these examples are known as the "great apes" or the family Hominidae, and they also include bonobos and orangutans. The "lesser apes", also known as the family Hylobatidae consists of 4 genera and 14 species of gibbon.
> 
> ...


----------



## dirty1 (May 14, 2010)

fo people that are utterly confused by this topic, without looking into where life actually started i believe you should keep in mind we didnt evolve from apes as such, but ancestral relatives, and then start reading up on Darwin's Theory of Evolution, and Natural Selection.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 14, 2010)

have a conversation with a real paleoanthropologist one day.


----------

